# Automatic feeder review?



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I will be out of town for extended periods of time this summer. And I'm relying on my brother to keep an eye on my fish. To make life easier for him. I'm thinking of getting one of those automatic feeders! anyone has experience with them? any advice?

I'm currently looking into the the following:

Aquachef Aquarium Fish Feeder

EKOMIXO Fish Feeder

Automatic Feeder

Daily Double Automatic Fish Feeder

Anyone has experience with these guys?

I'm thinking these automatic feeder should probably be better then those Tetra Weekend ?? the one thats sits in the tank for days and slowly dissolve? How well do they work?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the Eheim feeder and it has served me well. Works best with pellets. If you are only gone for a few days, I wouldn't even worry about it. Depending on the size of the fish, ie. they are not fry/very young, they should be able to go for quite a while without food. If anything, water changes are much more important than food.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Will be away for over months. so I'm hoping my brother can do the water change and refill the automatic feeder once every two weeks
do you imagine your eheim working well with flake food?
I wonder if it keeps the food dry since it exposed to air.


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

i have found that most auto feeders work best with pellets. flakes tend to get moist and sticky.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I use eheim auto feeders only. The single chamber one is the best one, very easy to use. I used flakes and pellets in there and both are fine. They will stay dry as there is a mini fan built into the device to prevent the food getting moist. 

The only think with flakes is that they might be difference sizes and the amount that gets dropped isn't consistent.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am away from home 5 days a week. I have eheim feeders on all my tanks and they work well. However, I only put NLS pellets in them.


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

sounds like eheim is the way to go! but I suppose I'll have to stick with pellets.
Don't think any automated feeder work well with flake food.

I've seen some automatic feeder online where there is a rotating tray with individual compartments, I was thinking the advantage of those guys are that I can alternate feeding planing and have prescriptive feeding plan. Any ones seen them available around, any one has experience with them?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Automatic Fish Feeder - Automated Feeders - Fish - PetSmart


----------

